# Interview re: ORV/Snowmobile laws



## Barbara_52 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi All - I'm a reporter for Capital News Service out of Lansing. There's a couple bills in the Legislature that would allow ORV/Snowmobile riders to not wear a helmet if they have a doctor's note. I would like to hear from the forum not only on these bills but also about the difference between helmet laws for ORV/Snowmobile riders and motorcyclists and if that should change. I'm not sure of the etiquette for providing emails, but I need to communicate in an email interview so I can quote you and use your first and last name. My email is [email protected]. Feel free to email me. (FYI, I have a limited word count, so will only be able to use a couple quotes, but I really want to hear your thoughts on this issue.) Thank you. I apologize if I'm breaking forum rules. Barbara


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't see the point of the bill. Glad to see the legislature is solving real problems.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

My thoughts. The point of the bill is in Michigan it is a law for anyone riding a atv must have a helmet on. Always! Even if you are riding to the mail box, plowing your driveway, taking your kids around your property. Public or private property. Snowmobile helmet law must wear on all public property but not on private property. This is what I learned and asked about many years ago when taking snowmobile safety class with my children. Ice fisherman don’t like wearing helmets just to go fishing. Someone got a ticket and didn’t think the law is appropriate. Street Motorcycle riders don’t have to wear one so why do we. Is the point that you hear a lot. Getting a doctors note to not wear a helmet seems kinda goofy to me. Wisconsin doesn’t require helmets on atvs. Do I agree with laws on this ? Probably not but I’ll continue wearing when appropriate.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Anyone riding through the woods without a helmet should have their head examined! As for ice fishing I kinda get it, although hit a shove at speed and you wish you had one

A doctor's note? What a silly concept!


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

The doctors note should not be part of anything like this... that is truly ridiculous. 

While I would always ride a motorcycle or snowmobile on trail with a helmet. It being a law isn't right. At the very least, if I am on private property, piss off. There are times I have ran my dogs on my snowmobile without a helmet or moved when ice fishing without one... The decision to wear a helmet or not is something I am very capable of making... Don't need a law for it.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Private property, do as you please is my opinion except for kids As far as anywhere else I think you re fricking crazy to not wear a helmet


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Fishindeer said:


> My thoughts. The point of the bill is in Michigan it is a law for anyone riding a atv must have a helmet on. Always! Even if you are riding to the mail box, plowing your driveway, taking your kids around your property. Public or private property. Snowmobile helmet law must wear on all public property but not on private property. This is what I learned and asked about many years ago when taking snowmobile safety class with my children. Ice fisherman don’t like wearing helmets just to go fishing. Someone got a ticket and didn’t think the law is appropriate. Street Motorcycle riders don’t have to wear one so why do we. Is the point that you hear a lot. Getting a doctors note to not wear a helmet seems kinda goofy to me. Wisconsin doesn’t require helmets on atvs. Do I agree with laws on this ? Probably not but I’ll continue wearing when appropriate.


I need to do some research, I thought at one time a helmet for ORV was required any time even on private property but I thought that was incorrect. Per Michigan law golf carts are considered ATV's so if that is the law if using a golf cart on a golf course you would be required to wear a helmet. I have yet to see anyone doing that.



Shoeman said:


> Anyone riding through the woods without a helmet should have their head examined! As for ice fishing I kinda get it, although hit a shove at speed and you wish you had one
> 
> A doctor's note? What a silly concept!


Almost anytime I am riding a snowmobile I will be wearing a helmet, except for loading and unloading could be on my private property, someone else or a public parting lot. I get it, if I am riding one across a lake to ice fish I may not want to but still may depending on distance and how cold it is.

If riding an ATV on a trail I would have a helmet on all the time but if riding one on a open county road, USFS road where the max speed is 25mph I would op out if I could.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

I am most going off what I was told by the snowmobile safety instructor at the time. He was a Oakland county deputy. I did a little investigating and did find some information to believe it’s still true. Yes I do wear a helmet while out trail riding snowmobile or atv. But not much taking a spin around my yard or plowing my driveway on the atv. Also don’t know if golf cart is in same category as a atv or not. If you go to Canada their law is wear helmet during loading and unloading also. Not that this is about Canada but worth noting.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

The one thing I love about snowmobiles and helmets... and it comes up every winter during ice fishing season - If you are on a snowmobile you must have a helmet on (over 10 mph), if you are pulling somebody on a sled/shanty/ect. that person does not need a helmet...lol.

IMO, laws should be there to protect people from each other (assault, theft, ect.), or developed where the mass gain is so incredibly large that it is necessary (seatbelts - save lives and crazy amounts of medical bills, effects literally almost everybody). Ultimately, snowmobiles/ATV's effect a very small segment of the population.. Just because it is best practice and you "should" do it, doesn't mean it should be crime if you don't...


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Sounds like you guys would be what the OP is looking for. To voice your opinion. Can’t hurt.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

So what ailment could a Dr use to justify no helmet?? Lack of brain function? It wouldnt be a breathing issue since there are open face helmets.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Can’t imagine a doctor ever giving their blessing for no helmet! Don’t need a drs note for motorcycle cause they wouldn’t on that either.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

From the ORV handbook

"For Operators and Passengers ■All ORV operators and passengers must wear a U.S. 
Department of Transportation–approved crash helmet and 
protective eyewear, except when:
• The operator and passengers are wearing properly adjusted 
and fastened safety belts in an ORV equipped with a roof 
that meets or exceeds the standards for a crash helmet or...
• The ORV is operated on a state-licensed game bird hunting 
preserve at a speed of 10 mph or less or...
• The ORV is towing a fishing shanty or supply shed over 
the frozen surface of public waters at the minimum speed 
required to maintain controlled forward movement of the 
vehicle or while traveling to and from a fishing shanty at a 
speed of not greater than 10 mph or...
• The ORV operator is the invited guest or family member 
of the landowner or the landowner of the property where 
the ORV is being operated. This last exception does not 
apply to the following operators: - Operators less than 16 years of age - Operators 16 or 17 years of age, unless a parent has given 
consent for the operator to ride without a helmet - Operators participating in an organized ORV riding or 
racing event if the property owner receives consideration 
for use of the property"


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

From jjrllw-#7 above--
""Per Michigan law golf carts are considered ATV's so if that is the law if using a golf cart on a golf course you would be required to wear a helmet. I have yet to see anyone doing that.""

I have several golf carts going by on my street and no helmets. Many of the 'drivers' couldnt begin to get a drivers license for a MV and they have a couple 6-9 yos hanging on the back seat. When that thing hts a tree/mailbpx there will be weeping and nashing of teeth and tears will flow.

In this township when ATVs on roads were discussed about 5 yrs ago it was so that ATV iusrs could get in and obtain beverages, lodging and fuel and that idea was approved. Yesterday I saw an ATV go by, never seen before, and Im sure the guy and lady were looking for mushrooms, down one side of street and back on the other.

The other part of ATVs on roads was that they were to be on the "SHOULDER" of the road. Now most drive down the road like they own it and run the stop sign just like the driver was in their MV. No law enforcement, guess it is a vote thing.

Why bother a doctor for some permit to do something? Dum-da-dum dum.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Fishindeer said:


> Can’t imagine a doctor ever giving their blessing for no helmet! Don’t need a drs note for motorcycle cause they wouldn’t on that either.


I can! Maybe you are not old enough to remember all the ads.









When Cigarette Companies Used Doctors to Push Smoking


Before studies showed that cigarettes caused cancer, tobacco companies recruited the medical community for their ads.




www.history.com


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Fishindeer said:


> Can’t imagine a doctor ever giving their blessing for no helmet! Don’t need a drs note for motorcycle cause they wouldn’t on that either.


There would be that 1 doctor that would be happy to give a note for the cost of an office visit... word would get around and those that wanted to would go to that doctor... sound eerily familiar to the medical marijuana card?


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Ok have at it. Good luck.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

22 Chuck said:


> The other part of ATVs on roads was that they were to be on the "SHOULDER" of the road. Now most drive down the road like they own it and run the stop sign just like the driver was in their MV. No law enforcement, guess it is a vote thing.


My understanding is ATVs are NOT to ride on the shoulder/right of way of the road, but are required to ride on the far right on the maintained portion of the road_, _so if the road is paved they must ride on the far right of the paved portion. This makes perfect sense it keep them from throwing rocks and creating dust and destroying peoples lawns. But I agree, I see lots riding in the middle of the lane much faster then 25mph


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

"Shoulder of the road" was the terminology used when discussions were onm going regarding allowing on roads at all.

The the passage was noted in the newspapers saying "ATVs allowed on roads."


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

22 Chuck said:


> "Shoulder of the road" was the terminology used when discussions were onm going regarding allowing on roads at all.
> 
> The the passage was noted in the newspapers saying "ATVs allowed on roads."


You have commented on this in the past, but refuse to understand the rules vary by county. Lake County requires ALL wheels to be on the pavement. You will get a $250 ticket if you drive with 2 wheels on the gravel shoulder.


----------

